

The reason Facebook was down...   it wasn't a proxy issue - rms
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/07/31/facebook/

======
natrius
The article doesn't say it wasn't a proxy issue. There definitely was a
security problem, but that doesn't mean it wasn't caused by proxy issues.

~~~
rms
A bug let users view the inboxes of other users. This may or may not have
actually been caused by a proxy issue.

